# Question?



## Valhalla (May 25, 2006)

Why did my post asking for info on being a possible donor vanish from the site without an explanation?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

For info on donating I'd suggest going to www.ngdt.co.uk


----------



## Valhalla (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for the link! I have just joined the mailing list, hopefully I will be able to find somebody who I can donate to.


----------



## Essey (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi Valhalla, you can join up to receive emails from the NGDT, the forum only just started up again, so it's still quite small but there are several egg and sperm donors posting there and they are all very friendly and more than happy to answer questions about donating sperm/eggs.
The link to sign up to the NGDT group is below.

http://uk.groups.yahoo.com/group/ngdt_uk_for_donors/

Good luck!
Sarah x


----------

